# Sorry Northern Motorhome show



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I had booked with the International Police Association (IPA) before I realised that MF were having a site. My apologies but I would like to come over and say hallo and join in the fun. I think, looking at the site plan that we are all on the same area.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

"International Police Association (IPA)"

I'm confused. Are they the ones who brew beer or drink loads of it? :? 

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You will be made most welcome Flyboy please pop in, any evening would probally be the best as most of the gang will be hunting the bargains during the day :lol:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Don't worry Flyboy, there is always next year!  I might even try to persuade an IPA member from Harrogate (Paco) to join us too! :wink: :wink: 

Regards M&D


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I will also be attending the show at York, but are booked
in with the Knaus owners club.
I have been a Knaus member for 2yrs but never managed to meet.

If its ok with MHF members who are attending, i would like to 
meet and be able thank you for all the help & advice that has been passed
on to me over the last 8 / 10 months.

Eat / drink & be merry

See you there  
Frank


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

I have also booked in under General. How I missed the MHF section beggers beleif. 

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi Ian and Frank, i am sure if you contact Warners now via the phone they will be able to move you into the MHF section
Phone on 01778 391123 and let us know what they say


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Sorry but are camped with the ASOC for a couple of reasons. 

We would like to see what the kit is like that is available that makes a drop down counter across the back doors and are sure someone will have one and won't mind let us have a look.

However we will be quite noticeable in the ASOC area as I think we will be the only non-white/beige van there so will stand out and make people talk. If you see us please come and say hello.

I do intend to have a wander over to the MHF area and have a see everyone that we chat to on here. That is if we are allowed ? as we didn't book with MHF Sorry


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Nuke, slight misunderstanding.

Unlike Ian who is booked in the general area,
i am in with the Knaus Owners  .

I look forward to meeting you all there.

Regards
Frank


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

To all that are going to York Show no matter where you are camping please do wonder over for a natter we would love to meet you all.Saturday evening for those of you that are not going to the entertainment tent and weather permitting we will probally be all sat out having a natter and drinkys bring your own drinks :lol:


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the messages I will pop over on Sat. night and join the fun.

The IPA are the ones that drink the beer! can't wast time making it!


----------

